# Goldfische weg



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

habe mir am Montag 30.06 vier Goldfische und 5 Elritzen gekauft.
Den Fischen ging es bis heute Morgen eigentlich gut.
Man konnte die Goldfische den ganzen Tag beobachten. Sie schwammen überall vergnügt im Wasser rum.

Nun das Drama, heute Morgen sind kein Goldfische mehr zu sehen.
Einen habe ich leider tod auf dem Grund gefunden. Die anderen drei sind nicht aufzufinden. 

Die Elritzen sind durch ihre Farbe nicht leicht zu finden. Bin noch auf der Suche.

Was ist hier nur passiert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

hat der Fisch äussere Wunden?
wenn ja dann könntest Du von einem Räuber (Fisch-__ Reiher) Besuch gehabt haben... aber daß der sich gleich alle schnappt?

Siehst Du bis zum Grund, bzw. gibt es mögliche Verstecke ?

Miss mal die Wasserwerte, vielleicht ist da was extrem nicht in Ordnung?

Allerdings, daß sie von heute auf morgen ALLE eingehen lässt auf was 
gravierendes schliessen... vielleicht eine Vergiftung durch Umwelteinflüsse (verschütteter Reiniger, etc.. )

hoffe Du kannst noch was retten!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

*Keine Wunden*

Hallo,

nein der Fisch hat keine Wunden. An eine Vergiftung glaube ich nicht.

Die Wasserwerte konnte ich bist auf den PH Wert noch nicht messen. Der PH Wert lag bei ca. 7.

Werde mir heute noch Testmittel kaufen.

Habe gerade mein pers. Album eingestellt. Das sieht doch eigentlich alles ganz gut aus. Oder?

cu Charly


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

seltsam ist, daß Du gar nichts siehst.. auch keine toten Fische...
theoretisch wäre ein Räuber immer noch möglich, der überlebende könnte am Stress gestorben sein

... theoretisch

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

*Entwarnung *

Hallo,

es hat wohl nur den einen __ Goldfisch erwischt. Ich habe den ganzen Teich ca 1/2 Stunde gründlich durchsucht. Die 3 verbleibenden Goldfische haben sich unter der Teichpumpe versteckt.  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 

Das Wasser ist seit 3 1/2 Wochen im Teich (Brunnenwasser).
Hoffentlich war es für die Fische nicht zu früh.

Auf Raten des Verkäufers soll ich die Fische zwei mal die Woche zufüttern.
Das habe ich gesten gemacht, aber keiner der Fische hat das Futter genommen. Gibt es hier einen Trick?

Nicht böse sein für mein vorschnelles handeln.

Charly


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Eines darf man aber nicht vergessen : Füttern macht spass !

Warum sie nicht gefressen haben kann mehere gründe habe :

Stress
Noch nicht eingewöhnt
Einfach keine hunger ( wie reiner meinte )
Die fische sind füttern nicht gewöhnt.

Aufjedenfall solltest du nur sehr wenig füttern. Immer nur ein ganz klein bissen und nur soviel , wie die fische in kurzer zeit fressen. Wenn du sie ans füttern gewöhnen willst werf ihnen immer eine winzige menge futter zu. Irgentwann schnallen sie es 

Übrigens ist es besser 3 mal am Tag wenig zu füttern als einmal viel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Stimme Reiner zu, 
Wir füttern Fische in der Regel nur, damit wir was zum Sehen haben... 
die Fische selber brauchen kein Futter

Das Phänomen mit der Pumpe kenne ich, meine Fische haben auch dort ihr Versteck gehabt, anscheinend beruhigt sie die Strömung...

sie kommen schon von selber zum Vorschein wenn sie sich an ihr zuhause gewöhnt haben, wirst sehen.
Das kann aber auch schon eine zeitlang dauern

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

k , man lehrnt nie aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Freunde von mir hatten ein ähnliches Problem. Denen sind auch ständig
Fische verendet. Bei denen lags eindeutig am Brunnenwasser. Das solltest
du mal testen lassen. Brunnenwasser ist manchmal stark nitrithaltig (z.B.
durch Dünger) oder schwermetallhaltig.

vielleicht liegts daran?

Gruß
Gardena


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage von Charly kann ohne weiteres wohl nicht beantwortet werden, die Infos bzgl. des Fütterns fand ich aber trotzdem ganz hilfreich.

Ich habe mir zum einen junge Goldies gekauft und dann noch ein paar alte etwas später geschenkt bekommen. Die Jungen fressen, was das Zeug hält, sie suchen sich aber offensichtlich auch was im Teich. Die alten, die ich geschenkt bekam, wissen offensichtlich überhaupt nicht, was ich da in den Teich schmeisse.
Ich schätze mal, ich werde künftig nur noch ganz ganz wenig in den Teich werfen... und zwar immer nur dann, wenn ich Zeit habe, den Fischen beim Fressen zu zuschauen.....
Gruß
Harald


----------

